# Announcing PuritanBoard Blogs!



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 9, 2007)

I literally just finished installing this feature about 15 minutes ago. It's a new product to extend vBulletin that I just purchased. Every member of Puritanboard now has their own blog they can use on PuritanBoard. From the home page or wherever you see the Blogs link on the left you can click on it to get to the Blogs. The link is also here: http://www.puritanboard.com/blog.php

There will be a feature soon that will clean up your blog url (to make it more like http://www.puritanboard.com/SemperFideles) but all your blog entries you use should be fine.

This feature ought to be useful for you to post and extend longer thoughts that you consistently type over and over in certain threads so you can categorize them and refer back to them again if you need to. I think this will be a powerful new feature for members of the PB community.

Enjoy playing with it and let me know what you think.


----------



## Raj (Sep 9, 2007)

Thankyou Sir, I believe this feature will add to the beauty and value of PB. I am going to use it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Raj.

You're now officially the "Plank Holder" for the blog feature with the very first entry.


----------



## Raj (Sep 9, 2007)

Me "plank holder" !!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 9, 2007)

That is just so cool.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2007)

Rich,
A few questions. 
Are there any length limits on blog entries?
Can Guests view all blogs and blog entries?
Will links from blogs to protected forums not work for those that shouldn't have access, as it works now on forums?
Does the blog have Wordpress functions like footnotes?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 9, 2007)

Another question: Are comments to blogs open to members only? Or is the only option on or off for members and guests alike?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 9, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Rich,
> A few questions.
> Are there any length limits on blog entries?


Yes, 100,000 words.


> Can Guests view all blogs and blog entries?


That is user controlled.


> Will links from blogs to protected forums not work for those that shouldn't have access, as it works now on forums?


That's correct.


> Does the blog have Wordpress functions like footnotes?


Probably not immediately. That's going to be a hack if they ever support that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 9, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Another question: Are comments to blogs open to members only? Or is the only option on or off for members and guests alike?



Permissions are pretty much the same. Unregistered users and others who do not have permission to post on the board cannot comment on blogs. Blog "owner" can also control comments on his/her own blog.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like there have been some additions already. I really love the way the blog entries look on the blogs page. This is version 1.0.0 of the software. I'm hoping that one of the upgrades in the near future will be an ability for me to set up blogs as http://username.puritanboard.com.

Slowly but surely there are features that are proving to make the PB an extremely valuable resource beyond the conversations we have.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> ...http://www.puritanboard.com/SemperFideles...


 
This page cannot be found???

 too funny

Seriously, how do you make a "Wordpress API Key"? Do you just type something random?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2007)

Rich, are the blogs and blog entries tracked for views?


----------



## ReadBavinck (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried to use the RSS link in the address bar (using safari) to subscribe to a blog and it seemed to link me back to the puritanboard rather than the particular blog. Hm. . .


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 10, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Seriously, how do you make a "Wordpress API Key"? Do you just type something random?


I'm wondering about that too... I already have a Wordpress blog, and it would be good if I could link these in some way.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2007)

Just a reminder that this feature exists. Only 7 of you have taken advantage of the feature.

Also, it has been improved so that your blog is now at http://www.puritanboard.com/username to make it readily accessible and memorable.


----------

